# YouTube detailing



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

So who is worth looking at on YouTube? Im not into the like of ammo nyc who is promoting his line of detailing products, auto fetish detail who thinks he some sort of celebrity youtube detailer or the like of Accord 79 with the this is x product slap it on the car give me a thumbs up and donate to my channel.

At the moment the best channels i have found on youtube are 
Apex detail who i think is making very good videos who every one should have a look at, forensic detailing channel and dallas paint correction and auto detailing.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqZOhpSAihtUBnebhY_ro_Q?&ab_channel=ApexDetail

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_4lRohBzY20wjsFGWS0Jzg?&ab_channel=ForensicDetailingChannel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV...b_channel=DallasPaintCorrection&AutoDetailing

Any other people on YouTube worth looking at?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390653 :thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

dug these out of my subscription list

Paul Dolden Details https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS8TZug9Ozi84O-PZbXjrig
Tranquility Base Detailing https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_gRIJAvFRwCH7PcEUvxMSg
WhiteDetails https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq2Kxm4MquudBM4BR3sPcHQ


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Some of the above are excellent. Tranquility base detailing, white details etc 
I also enjoy watching pan the organiser, Canadian guy, does some great product videos. Also just started watching hotchkiss performance. Seems like a really down to earth guy, and again, makes some great product video which are very relevant to the driveway detailer like most of us here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paul Dolden
White details
Forensic detailing
AM details
Car cleaning guru
These are the ones I usually watch, I'll check out the others mentioned :detailer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The trouble is everyone's opinion is subjective, what can be one man's meat is another's poison.
Just take them with a pinch of salt, in any case, I'm my own man and am capable of making my own mind up.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Have a search for ‘Rad Garage’ Canadian chap with his Audi SQ5.

His garage is :argie:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I do like Dallas detailing and paint correction's content. He seems to cut through all the marketing bull and hype.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

waqasr said:


> I do like Dallas detailing and paint correction's content. He seems to cut through all the marketing bull and hype.


Not seen that one, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if any of these you tubers are members on here?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I wonder if any of these you tubers are members on here?


Luke out of off of TBD certainly is (Luke M on here).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Luke out of off of TBD certainly is (Luke M on here).


That I do know steelghost, I'd be kind of surprised if anyone else isn't.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I think ammo nyc is a very good YouTube Channel.Larry clearly explains things and his demonstrations are very good with excellent content. I tried watching the Dallas detailing, but the man waffles on too much for my liking.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I have started watching a few channels over the winter and just take little hints and tips I like from them all to modify my routines. 

Forensic Detailing Channel
Tranquility Base Detailing
AM Details
Car Cleaning Guru
Paul Dolden Details
JP details
Joe Huntley
Ammo nyc
Auto Fanatic


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've tried watching various channels, apart from [email protected] they are all pretty dire IMO.

2 specifically are completely unwatchable to the point where I've unfollowed them on social media.

cheers

Chris


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Larry (Ammo) and Justin rose ( Rupes ) are the only two I tend to drop in and watch and Luke M from here.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

chongo said:


> Larry (Ammo) and Justin rose ( Rupes ) are the only two I tend to drop in and watch and Luke M from here.


You mean Jason Rose??? Justin Rose is a golf player


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

White Details
Pan the Organizer 
Car Cleaning Guru
Joe Huntley (he is definitely on here too)
Luke M - TBD
AMMO - Larry K
Staffordshire Car Care


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That I do know steelghost, I'd be kind of surprised if anyone else isn't.


Jon from forensic is on here, Delboy or something I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A&J said:


> You mean Jason Rose??? Justin Rose is a golf player


:wall: well spotted A&J:thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

White Details
Apex Detail
Forensic Detail


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

A lot of them seem to love the sound of their own voice and waffle on for hours before doing owt. Car cleaning Guru though seems to get stuck in pretty quick.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

ShiningWit said:


> A lot of them seem to love the sound of their own voice and waffle on for hours before doing owt. Car cleaning Guru though seems to get stuck in pretty quick.


Yeah but that because how could you love a voice like his, goes right through me.


----------



## blakadder (Mar 17, 2018)

I've recently started watching Miranda Detailing, the vids are produced well and relaxing


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Summit Detailing said:


> I've tried watching various channels, apart from [email protected] they are all pretty dire IMO.
> 
> 2 specifically are completely unwatchable to the point where I've unfollowed them on social media.
> 
> ...


Oh come on... share the names

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like Forensic Detail watched nearly all of his vids.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

waqasr said:


> I do like Dallas detailing and paint correction's content. He seems to cut through all the marketing bull and hype.


He is clearly the one that stands out the most among todays detailing Youtubers.

Warning! Rupes fanboys can find the content of his video as extremely offensive


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

huxley309 said:


> Yeah but that because how could you love a voice like his, goes right through me.


Yeah tend to agree. Reading the comments on some of his videos, some people think hes got a soothing voice.


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

As most on here Ammo and White details are my favs, both very instructive. I also like Cambridge Autogleam (infrequent videos but v good) and Esoteric - who are quite frequent with their vids but they're not overly long, instructive, and an insight into an extremely successful detailing business.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Like white details but getting a bit repetitive, Tranquility is quite down to earth so easy to watch.

Car cleaning guru is terrible, delivery & accent just goes right through me


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Check out Car Craft Auto Detailing Youtube Channel.

He's based in Melbourne, Australia. I think his video's are informative and well presented.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Don't think anybody has posted this guy yet, he loves his shampoos 'soaps'

9th Gen Accord.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3pE5rY-FVxm3i53Td429Kw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

I have checked out every name mentioned so far over the last year or two. I still recon Brian at Apex Detail has the best youtube channel for the normal detailer. I only found it about 4 months ago and very impressed with his reviews and tips and tricks to get results. Not a guy trying to push products and seems like a genuine guy who has his own detailing business trying to share his experience and knowledge :thumb: 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqZOhpSAihtUBnebhY_ro_Q?&ab_channel=ApexDetail


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

1 owner car guy has some interesting techniques - 




On a more serious note I tend to watch Car Cleaning Guru.


----------



## pmaccyd (May 9, 2017)

I like pretty much all the you tubers mentioned, but I always look out for Tomato Industries Detailing, Oz based and a bit rough around the edges but normal cars and he uses the products we all use. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5LjDMLgFRF6_bPtdcpkQ6A


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

pump said:


> So who is worth looking at on YouTube? Im not into the like of ammo nyc who is promoting his line of detailing products, auto fetish detail who thinks he some sort of celebrity youtube detailer or the like of Accord 79 with the this is x product slap it on the car give me a thumbs up and donate to my channel.
> 
> At the moment the best channels i have found on youtube are
> Apex detail who i think is making very good videos who every one should have a look at, forensic detailing channel and dallas paint correction and auto detailing.
> ...


forensic detailing channel is really good. Gives a proper explanation of how things work instead of pushing products on you.

dont get me wrong i like AMMONYC as he takes a lot of time explaining things and is not as blatant as chemical guys when it comes to pushing product.

Wish forensic detailing channel would do a "best TAR remover"


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Another vote for Larry @ AmmoNYC. I wouldn't say he pushes his products at all. Of course, he uses his own products in his videos, but he always says "then use Ammo xxxx or your choice of xxxx". Never says you need to use his product. It's certainly far from a thinly-veiled product advertisement. He'll often be using products from other brands as well, such as Meguiars.

Many of the detailing videos on YouTube are far too long and wordy. I have quite a high tolerance to this, but even I have given up on several videos before finishing them.

For example I like Forensic Detailing, but had to question myself when I was watching a 15 minute video on Kirkland Microfibres. Yes, fifteen minutes, on one type of microfibre cloth! How an anyone even spend that long talking about a small yellow square of fabric?! There's plenty of equally long and wordy videos about other things and the missus likes to take the **** when she catches me watching them.

On the plus side, they seem to be very effective at getting the nipper to sleep. :thumb::lol:

Another vote goes to Pan the Organizer (I find these quite relaxing, partially thanks to the music used), his videos are usually quite useful for me, as he often reviews things that I'm actually interested in (Kranzle 1152TST, for example).


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

AM DETAILS
WHITE DETAILS 
OBSESSED GARAGE , although his voice annoys me , but does really good vids 
Sarah-n-Tuned is brill to watch but not many indepth detailing vids but seems very down to earth and easy on the eye 
EmeliaHartford but not detailing based but shes a total petrol head that has a drift car


----------

